# Hinzerhaus



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

So I recently re-read Only in Death and it got me wondering all over again...



What was going on in that place? Abnett at the end kinda explains what was happening resulting from a friendly psycher in the form of Soric who only wanted to help, but there was so much more happening. I'm pretty sure that Soric wasn't able to read and understand what books were in the lobrary of that house which effected Baskerbyl the way it did. I'm also pretty sure that he wouldn't have had anything to do with Cuu appearing though I can't possibly be sure of that. What I am fairly sure of is he couldn't produce a bottle of sacra and have it magically manifest next to Larkin. 



I'd be interested to year your thoughts on that. On a side note it would be cool if someone did an illustration of that house...


----------

